# Die 10 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Prolimatech Super Mega auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juli 2010)

*Die 10 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Prolimatech Super Mega auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 10 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Prolimatech Super Mega auf Platz 1 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 10 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Prolimatech Super Mega auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]


----------



## Mr__47 (25. Juli 2010)

*Die 10 meist gesuchten CPU-Kühler bei Caseking: Prolimatech Super Mega auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Eigentlich auch wenig verwunderlich, wenn der Nachfolger des über lange Zeit besten LuKü-Cpu Kühlers rauskommt ;D
Allerdings finde ich das Ding so hässlich


----------

